# Eye FB removal



## 01051184 (Jul 16, 2008)

If FB is removed by using a moistened sterile Q tip would that procedure be included in the E & M charge or can you use the 652 codes? My thought is that it is included. I have providers which say no, charge the procedure. Can anyone help me with this? I thought you should @ least use a needle edge possibly.


----------



## dmaec (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm with the providers on this one, (without reading the note, if it really was so basic) I wouldn't charge and E/M, just the removal of foreign body - exteranl eye; conjunctival superfical (65205)


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 16, 2008)

The only problem with 65205 is that in the CDR, it states that the beveled edge of a needle is used.  I'm on the fence...seems using a q-tip doesn't carry the amount of risk that using a needle does.


----------



## dmaec (Jul 16, 2008)

good point Lisa - (I didn't look at the CDR).  I still like it for the procedure though. If I didn't have a CDR, (which I don't at this office) from the description in the CPT book, I certainly wouldn't have a problem coding the FB removal.  I wouldn't code both E/M and procedure in any case.  Either one or the other.


----------

